# nagios error while starting nagios 2.10

## upengan78

Followed document 

```
http://gentoo-wiki.com/Nagios
```

ERROR

/etc/init.d/nagios start

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nagios 2.10
> 
> Copyright (c) 1999-2007 Ethan Galstad (http://www.nagios.org)
> ...

 

What could be the issue ?

net-analyzer/nagios-core version installed: 2.10-r1 

http://localhost/nagios/ opens the site !

Also

ls -al commands.cfg 

```
-rw-r----- 1 nagios apache 8562 Jan  9 14:07 commands.cfg
```

Please help

----------

## upengan78

If I comment following line

```
#cfg_file=/etc/nagios/checkcommands.cfg
```

and use following instead 

```
cfg_file=/etc/nagios/commands.cfg
```

then following error

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/nagios start
> 
> Nagios 2.10
> 
> Copyright (c) 1999-2007 Ethan Galstad (http://www.nagios.org)
> ...

 

----------

## tokoloshe

```
Error: Cannot open config file '/etc/nagios/checkcommands.cfg' for reading: No such file or directory
```

```
ls -al commands.cfg
```

Those are two different files

----------

## upengan78

It could be they are different files

but I wanted point out what files with the word "command" in its name are present in /etc/nagios with their permissions and ownerships and if I will be able to use themLast edited by upengan78 on Wed Jan 09, 2008 10:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tokoloshe

 *Quote:*   

> Error: There are no services defined! 
> 
> Error: There are no hosts defined! 
> 
> Error: There are no host groups defined! 
> ...

 

It says what is missing

----------

## upengan78

services.cfg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # myhost-service template
> 
> define service{
> ...

 

hosts.cfg

 *Quote:*   

> cat hosts.cfg    
> 
> # Generic host definition template
> 
> define host{
> ...

 

cat hostgroups.cfg *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # 'linux-boxes' host group definition
> 
> define hostgroup{
> ...

 

cat contacts.cfg 

 *Quote:*   

> # 'nagios' contact definition
> 
> define contact{
> 
>        contact_name                    nagios
> ...

 

cat contactgroups.cfg 

 *Quote:*   

> # 'linux-admins' contact group definition
> 
> define contactgroup{
> 
>        contactgroup_name       linux-admins
> ...

 

----------

## tokoloshe

Can you post your /etc/nagios/nagios.cfg

----------

## upengan78

nagios.cfg

##############################################################################

#

# NAGIOS.CFG - Sample Main Config File for Nagios 

#

# Read the documentation for more information on this configuration

# file.  I've provided some comments here, but things may not be so

# clear without further explanation.

#

# Last Modified: 03-08-2005

#

##############################################################################

# LOG FILE

# This is the main log file where service and host events are logged

# for historical purposes.  This should be the first option specified 

# in the config file!!!

log_file=/var/nagios/nagios.log

# OBJECT CONFIGURATION FILE(S)

# This is the configuration file in which you define hosts, host

# groups, contacts, contact groups, services, etc.  I guess it would

# be better called an object definition file, but for historical

# reasons it isn't.  You can split object definitions into several

# different config files by using multiple cfg_file statements here.

# Nagios will read and process all the config files you define.

# This can be very useful if you want to keep command definitions 

# separate from host and contact definitions...

# Plugin commands (service and host check commands)

# Arguments are likely to change between different releases of the

# plugins, so you should use the same config file provided with the

# plugin release rather than the one provided with Nagios.

#cfg_file=/etc/nagios/checkcommands.cfg

cfg_file=/etc/nagios/commands.cfg

# Misc commands (notification and event handler commands, etc)

#cfg_file=/etc/nagios/misccommands.cfg

# You can split other types of object definitions across several

# config files if you wish (as done here), or keep them all in a

# single config file.

#cfg_file=/etc/nagios/minimal.cfg

#cfg_file=/etc/nagios/contactgroups.cfg

#cfg_file=/etc/nagios/contacts.cfg

#cfg_file=/etc/nagios/dependencies.cfg

#cfg_file=/etc/nagios/escalations.cfg

#cfg_file=/etc/nagios/hostgroups.cfg

#cfg_file=/etc/nagios/hosts.cfg

#cfg_file=/etc/nagios/services.cfg

#cfg_file=/etc/nagios/timeperiods.cfg

# Extended host/service info definitions are now stored along with

# other object definitions:

#cfg_file=/etc/nagios/hostextinfo.cfg

#cfg_file=/etc/nagios/serviceextinfo.cfg

# You can also tell Nagios to process all config files (with a .cfg

# extension) in a particular directory by using the cfg_dir

# directive as shown below:

#cfg_dir=/etc/nagios/servers

#cfg_dir=/etc/nagios/printers

#cfg_dir=/etc/nagios/switches

#cfg_dir=/etc/nagios/routers

# OBJECT CACHE FILE

# This option determines where object definitions are cached when

# Nagios starts/restarts.  The CGIs read object definitions from 

# this cache file (rather than looking at the object config files

# directly) in order to prevent inconsistencies that can occur

# when the config files are modified after Nagios starts.

object_cache_file=/var/nagios/objects.cache

# RESOURCE FILE

# This is an optional resource file that contains $USERx$ macro

# definitions. Multiple resource files can be specified by using

# multiple resource_file definitions.  The CGIs will not attempt to

# read the contents of resource files, so information that is

# considered to be sensitive (usernames, passwords, etc) can be

# defined as macros in this file and restrictive permissions (600)

# can be placed on this file.

resource_file=/etc/nagios/resource.cfg

# STATUS FILE

# This is where the current status of all monitored services and

# hosts is stored.  Its contents are read and processed by the CGIs.

# The contentsof the status file are deleted every time Nagios

#  restarts.

status_file=/var/nagios/status.dat

# NAGIOS USER

# This determines the effective user that Nagios should run as.  

# You can either supply a username or a UID.

nagios_user=nagios

# NAGIOS GROUP

# This determines the effective group that Nagios should run as.  

# You can either supply a group name or a GID.

nagios_group=nagios

# EXTERNAL COMMAND OPTION

# This option allows you to specify whether or not Nagios should check

# for external commands (in the command file defined below).  By default

# Nagios will *not* check for external commands, just to be on the

# cautious side.  If you want to be able to use the CGI command interface

# you will have to enable this.  Setting this value to 0 disables command

# checking (the default), other values enable it.

check_external_commands=0

# EXTERNAL COMMAND CHECK INTERVAL

# This is the interval at which Nagios should check for external commands.

# This value works of the interval_length you specify later.  If you leave

# that at its default value of 60 (seconds), a value of 1 here will cause

# Nagios to check for external commands every minute.  If you specify a

# number followed by an "s" (i.e. 15s), this will be interpreted to mean

# actual seconds rather than a multiple of the interval_length variable.

# Note: In addition to reading the external command file at regularly 

# scheduled intervals, Nagios will also check for external commands after

# event handlers are executed.

# NOTE: Setting this value to -1 causes Nagios to check the external

# command file as often as possible.

#command_check_interval=1

#command_check_interval=15s

command_check_interval=-1

# EXTERNAL COMMAND FILE

# This is the file that Nagios checks for external command requests.

# It is also where the command CGI will write commands that are submitted

# by users, so it must be writeable by the user that the web server

# is running as (usually 'nobody').  Permissions should be set at the 

# directory level instead of on the file, as the file is deleted every

# time its contents are processed.

command_file=/var/nagios/rw/nagios.cmd

# COMMENT FILE

# This is the file that Nagios will use for storing host and service

# comments.

comment_file=/var/nagios/comments.dat

# DOWNTIME FILE

# This is the file that Nagios will use for storing host and service

# downtime data.

downtime_file=/var/nagios/downtime.dat

# LOCK FILE

# This is the lockfile that Nagios will use to store its PID number

# in when it is running in daemon mode.

lock_file=/var/nagios/nagios.lock

# TEMP FILE

# This is a temporary file that is used as scratch space when Nagios

# updates the status log, cleans the comment file, etc.  This file

# is created, used, and deleted throughout the time that Nagios is

# running.

temp_file=/var/nagios/nagios.tmp

# EVENT BROKER OPTIONS

# Controls what (if any) data gets sent to the event broker.

# Values:  0      = Broker nothing

#         -1      = Broker everything

#         <other> = See documentation

event_broker_options=-1

# EVENT BROKER MODULE(S)

# This directive is used to specify an event broker module that should

# by loaded by Nagios at startup.  Use multiple directives if you want

# to load more than one module.  Arguments that should be passed to

# the module at startup are seperated from the module path by a space.

#

# Example:

#

#   nebmodule=<modulepath> [moduleargs]

#broker_module=/somewhere/module1.o

#broker_module=/somewhere/module2.o arg1 arg2=3 debug=0

# LOG ROTATION METHOD

# This is the log rotation method that Nagios should use to rotate

# the main log file. Values are as follows..

#	n	= None - don't rotate the log

#	h	= Hourly rotation (top of the hour)

#	d	= Daily rotation (midnight every day)

#	w	= Weekly rotation (midnight on Saturday evening)

#	m	= Monthly rotation (midnight last day of month)

log_rotation_method=d

# LOG ARCHIVE PATH

# This is the directory where archived (rotated) log files should be 

# placed (assuming you've chosen to do log rotation).

log_archive_path=/var/nagios/archives

# LOGGING OPTIONS

# If you want messages logged to the syslog facility, as well as the

# NetAlarm log file set this option to 1.  If not, set it to 0.

use_syslog=1

# NOTIFICATION LOGGING OPTION

# If you don't want notifications to be logged, set this value to 0.

# If notifications should be logged, set the value to 1.

log_notifications=1

# SERVICE RETRY LOGGING OPTION

# If you don't want service check retries to be logged, set this value

# to 0.  If retries should be logged, set the value to 1.

log_service_retries=1

# HOST RETRY LOGGING OPTION

# If you don't want host check retries to be logged, set this value to

# 0.  If retries should be logged, set the value to 1.

log_host_retries=1

# EVENT HANDLER LOGGING OPTION

# If you don't want host and service event handlers to be logged, set

# this value to 0.  If event handlers should be logged, set the value

# to 1.

log_event_handlers=1

# INITIAL STATES LOGGING OPTION

# If you want Nagios to log all initial host and service states to

# the main log file (the first time the service or host is checked)

# you can enable this option by setting this value to 1.  If you

# are not using an external application that does long term state

# statistics reporting, you do not need to enable this option.  In

# this case, set the value to 0.

log_initial_states=0

# EXTERNAL COMMANDS LOGGING OPTION

# If you don't want Nagios to log external commands, set this value

# to 0.  If external commands should be logged, set this value to 1.

# Note: This option does not include logging of passive service

# checks - see the option below for controlling whether or not

# passive checks are logged.

log_external_commands=1

# PASSIVE CHECKS LOGGING OPTION

# If you don't want Nagios to log passive host and service checks, set

# this value to 0.  If passive service checks should be logged, set

# this value to 1.

log_passive_checks=1

# GLOBAL HOST AND SERVICE EVENT HANDLERS

# These options allow you to specify a host and service event handler

# command that is to be run for every host or service state change.

# The global event handler is executed immediately prior to the event

# handler that you have optionally specified in each host or

# service definition. The command argument is the short name of a

# command definition that you define in your host configuration file.

# Read the HTML docs for more information.

#global_host_event_handler=somecommand

#global_service_event_handler=somecommand

# SERVICE INTER-CHECK DELAY METHOD

# This is the method that Nagios should use when initially

# "spreading out" service checks when it starts monitoring.  The

# default is to use smart delay calculation, which will try to

# space all service checks out evenly to minimize CPU load.

# Using the dumb setting will cause all checks to be scheduled

# at the same time (with no delay between them)!  This is not a

# good thing for production, but is useful when testing the

# parallelization functionality.

#	n	= None - don't use any delay between checks

#	d	= Use a "dumb" delay of 1 second between checks

#	s	= Use "smart" inter-check delay calculation

#       x.xx    = Use an inter-check delay of x.xx seconds

service_inter_check_delay_method=s

# MAXIMUM SERVICE CHECK SPREAD

# This variable determines the timeframe (in minutes) from the

# program start time that an initial check of all services should

# be completed.  Default is 30 minutes.

max_service_check_spread=30

# SERVICE CHECK INTERLEAVE FACTOR

# This variable determines how service checks are interleaved.

# Interleaving the service checks allows for a more even

# distribution of service checks and reduced load on remote

# hosts.  Setting this value to 1 is equivalent to how versions

# of Nagios previous to 0.0.5 did service checks.  Set this

# value to s (smart) for automatic calculation of the interleave

# factor unless you have a specific reason to change it.

#       s       = Use "smart" interleave factor calculation

#       x       = Use an interleave factor of x, where x is a

#                 number greater than or equal to 1.

service_interleave_factor=s

# HOST INTER-CHECK DELAY METHOD

# This is the method that Nagios should use when initially

# "spreading out" host checks when it starts monitoring.  The

# default is to use smart delay calculation, which will try to

# space all host checks out evenly to minimize CPU load.

# Using the dumb setting will cause all checks to be scheduled

# at the same time (with no delay between them)!

#	n	= None - don't use any delay between checks

#	d	= Use a "dumb" delay of 1 second between checks

#	s	= Use "smart" inter-check delay calculation

#       x.xx    = Use an inter-check delay of x.xx seconds

host_inter_check_delay_method=s

# MAXIMUM HOST CHECK SPREAD

# This variable determines the timeframe (in minutes) from the

# program start time that an initial check of all hosts should

# be completed.  Default is 30 minutes.

max_host_check_spread=30

# MAXIMUM CONCURRENT SERVICE CHECKS

# This option allows you to specify the maximum number of 

# service checks that can be run in parallel at any given time.

# Specifying a value of 1 for this variable essentially prevents

# any service checks from being parallelized.  A value of 0

# will not restrict the number of concurrent checks that are

# being executed.

max_concurrent_checks=0

# SERVICE CHECK REAPER FREQUENCY

# This is the frequency (in seconds!) that Nagios will process

# the results of services that have been checked.

service_reaper_frequency=10

# AUTO-RESCHEDULING OPTION

# This option determines whether or not Nagios will attempt to

# automatically reschedule active host and service checks to

# "smooth" them out over time.  This can help balance the load on

# the monitoring server.  

# WARNING: THIS IS AN EXPERIMENTAL FEATURE - IT CAN DEGRADE

# PERFORMANCE, RATHER THAN INCREASE IT, IF USED IMPROPERLY

auto_reschedule_checks=0

# AUTO-RESCHEDULING INTERVAL

# This option determines how often (in seconds) Nagios will

# attempt to automatically reschedule checks.  This option only

# has an effect if the auto_reschedule_checks option is enabled.

# Default is 30 seconds.

# WARNING: THIS IS AN EXPERIMENTAL FEATURE - IT CAN DEGRADE

# PERFORMANCE, RATHER THAN INCREASE IT, IF USED IMPROPERLY

auto_rescheduling_interval=30

# AUTO-RESCHEDULING WINDOW

# This option determines the "window" of time (in seconds) that

# Nagios will look at when automatically rescheduling checks.

# Only host and service checks that occur in the next X seconds

# (determined by this variable) will be rescheduled. This option

# only has an effect if the auto_reschedule_checks option is

# enabled.  Default is 180 seconds (3 minutes).

# WARNING: THIS IS AN EXPERIMENTAL FEATURE - IT CAN DEGRADE

# PERFORMANCE, RATHER THAN INCREASE IT, IF USED IMPROPERLY

auto_rescheduling_window=180

# SLEEP TIME

# This is the number of seconds to sleep between checking for system

# events and service checks that need to be run.

sleep_time=0.25

# TIMEOUT VALUES

# These options control how much time Nagios will allow various

# types of commands to execute before killing them off.  Options

# are available for controlling maximum time allotted for

# service checks, host checks, event handlers, notifications, the

# ocsp command, and performance data commands.  All values are in

# seconds.

service_check_timeout=60

host_check_timeout=30

event_handler_timeout=30

notification_timeout=30

ocsp_timeout=5

perfdata_timeout=5

# RETAIN STATE INFORMATION

# This setting determines whether or not Nagios will save state

# information for services and hosts before it shuts down.  Upon

# startup Nagios will reload all saved service and host state

# information before starting to monitor.  This is useful for 

# maintaining long-term data on state statistics, etc, but will

# slow Nagios down a bit when it (re)starts.  Since its only

# a one-time penalty, I think its well worth the additional

# startup delay.

retain_state_information=1

# STATE RETENTION FILE

# This is the file that Nagios should use to store host and

# service state information before it shuts down.  The state 

# information in this file is also read immediately prior to

# starting to monitor the network when Nagios is restarted.

# This file is used only if the preserve_state_information

# variable is set to 1.

state_retention_file=/var/nagios/retention.dat

# RETENTION DATA UPDATE INTERVAL

# This setting determines how often (in minutes) that Nagios

# will automatically save retention data during normal operation.

# If you set this value to 0, Nagios will not save retention

# data at regular interval, but it will still save retention

# data before shutting down or restarting.  If you have disabled

# state retention, this option has no effect.

retention_update_interval=60

# USE RETAINED PROGRAM STATE

# This setting determines whether or not Nagios will set 

# program status variables based on the values saved in the

# retention file.  If you want to use retained program status

# information, set this value to 1.  If not, set this value

# to 0.

use_retained_program_state=1

# USE RETAINED SCHEDULING INFO

# This setting determines whether or not Nagios will retain

# the scheduling info (next check time) for hosts and services

# based on the values saved in the retention file.  If you

# If you want to use retained scheduling info, set this

# value to 1.  If not, set this value to 0.

use_retained_scheduling_info=0

# INTERVAL LENGTH

# This is the seconds per unit interval as used in the

# host/contact/service configuration files.  Setting this to 60 means

# that each interval is one minute long (60 seconds).  Other settings

# have not been tested much, so your mileage is likely to vary...

interval_length=60

# AGGRESSIVE HOST CHECKING OPTION

# If you don't want to turn on aggressive host checking features, set

# this value to 0 (the default).  Otherwise set this value to 1 to

# enable the aggressive check option.  Read the docs for more info

# on what aggressive host check is or check out the source code in

# base/checks.c

use_aggressive_host_checking=0

# SERVICE CHECK EXECUTION OPTION

# This determines whether or not Nagios will actively execute

# service checks when it initially starts.  If this option is 

# disabled, checks are not actively made, but Nagios can still

# receive and process passive check results that come in.  Unless

# you're implementing redundant hosts or have a special need for

# disabling the execution of service checks, leave this enabled!

# Values: 1 = enable checks, 0 = disable checks

execute_service_checks=1

# PASSIVE SERVICE CHECK ACCEPTANCE OPTION

# This determines whether or not Nagios will accept passive

# service checks results when it initially (re)starts.

# Values: 1 = accept passive checks, 0 = reject passive checks

accept_passive_service_checks=1

# HOST CHECK EXECUTION OPTION

# This determines whether or not Nagios will actively execute

# host checks when it initially starts.  If this option is 

# disabled, checks are not actively made, but Nagios can still

# receive and process passive check results that come in.  Unless

# you're implementing redundant hosts or have a special need for

# disabling the execution of host checks, leave this enabled!

# Values: 1 = enable checks, 0 = disable checks

execute_host_checks=1

# PASSIVE HOST CHECK ACCEPTANCE OPTION

# This determines whether or not Nagios will accept passive

# host checks results when it initially (re)starts.

# Values: 1 = accept passive checks, 0 = reject passive checks

accept_passive_host_checks=1

# NOTIFICATIONS OPTION

# This determines whether or not Nagios will sent out any host or

# service notifications when it is initially (re)started.

# Values: 1 = enable notifications, 0 = disable notifications

enable_notifications=1

# EVENT HANDLER USE OPTION

# This determines whether or not Nagios will run any host or

# service event handlers when it is initially (re)started.  Unless

# you're implementing redundant hosts, leave this option enabled.

# Values: 1 = enable event handlers, 0 = disable event handlers

enable_event_handlers=1

# PROCESS PERFORMANCE DATA OPTION

# This determines whether or not Nagios will process performance

# data returned from service and host checks.  If this option is

# enabled, host performance data will be processed using the

# host_perfdata_command (defined below) and service performance

# data will be processed using the service_perfdata_command (also

# defined below).  Read the HTML docs for more information on

# performance data.

# Values: 1 = process performance data, 0 = do not process performance data

process_performance_data=0

# HOST AND SERVICE PERFORMANCE DATA PROCESSING COMMANDS

# These commands are run after every host and service check is

# performed.  These commands are executed only if the

# enable_performance_data option (above) is set to 1.  The command

# argument is the short name of a command definition that you 

# define in your host configuration file.  Read the HTML docs for

# more information on performance data.

#host_perfdata_command=process-host-perfdata

#service_perfdata_command=process-service-perfdata

# HOST AND SERVICE PERFORMANCE DATA FILES

# These files are used to store host and service performance data.

# Performance data is only written to these files if the

# enable_performance_data option (above) is set to 1.

#host_perfdata_file=/tmp/host-perfdata

#service_perfdata_file=/tmp/service-perfdata

# HOST AND SERVICE PERFORMANCE DATA FILE TEMPLATES

# These options determine what data is written (and how) to the

# performance data files.  The templates may contain macros, special

# characters (\t for tab, \r for carriage return, \n for newline)

# and plain text.  A newline is automatically added after each write

# to the performance data file.  Some examples of what you can do are

# shown below.

#host_perfdata_file_template=[HOSTPERFDATA]\t$TIMET$\t$HOSTNAME$\t$HOSTEXECUTIONTIME$\t$HOSTOUTPUT$\t$HOSTPERFDATA$

#service_perfdata_file_template=[SERVICEPERFDATA]\t$TIMET$\t$HOSTNAME$\t$SERVICEDESC$\t$SERVICEEXECUTIONTIME$\t$SERVICELATENCY$\t$SERVICEOUTPUT$\t$SERVICEPERFDATA$

# HOST AND SERVICE PERFORMANCE DATA FILE MODES

# This option determines whether or not the host and service

# performance data files are opened in write ("w") or append ("a")

# mode.  Unless you are the files are named pipes, you will probably

# want to use the default mode of append ("a").

#host_perfdata_file_mode=a

#service_perfdata_file_mode=a

# HOST AND SERVICE PERFORMANCE DATA FILE PROCESSING INTERVAL

# These options determine how often (in seconds) the host and service

# performance data files are processed using the commands defined

# below.  A value of 0 indicates the files should not be periodically

# processed.

#host_perfdata_file_processing_interval=0

#service_perfdata_file_processing_interval=0

# HOST AND SERVICE PERFORMANCE DATA FILE PROCESSING COMMANDS

# These commands are used to periodically process the host and

# service performance data files.  The interval at which the

# processing occurs is determined by the options above.

#host_perfdata_file_processing_command=process-host-perfdata-file

#service_perfdata_file_processing_command=process-service-perfdata-file

# OBSESS OVER SERVICE CHECKS OPTION

# This determines whether or not Nagios will obsess over service

# checks and run the ocsp_command defined below.  Unless you're

# planning on implementing distributed monitoring, do not enable

# this option.  Read the HTML docs for more information on

# implementing distributed monitoring.

# Values: 1 = obsess over services, 0 = do not obsess (default)

obsess_over_services=0

# OBSESSIVE COMPULSIVE SERVICE PROCESSOR COMMAND

# This is the command that is run for every service check that is

# processed by Nagios.  This command is executed only if the

# obsess_over_service option (above) is set to 1.  The command 

# argument is the short name of a command definition that you

# define in your host configuration file. Read the HTML docs for

# more information on implementing distributed monitoring.

#ocsp_command=somecommand

# ORPHANED SERVICE CHECK OPTION

# This determines whether or not Nagios will periodically 

# check for orphaned services.  Since service checks are not

# rescheduled until the results of their previous execution 

# instance are processed, there exists a possibility that some

# checks may never get rescheduled.  This seems to be a rare

# problem and should not happen under normal circumstances.

# If you have problems with service checks never getting

# rescheduled, you might want to try enabling this option.

# Values: 1 = enable checks, 0 = disable checks

check_for_orphaned_services=0

# SERVICE FRESHNESS CHECK OPTION

# This option determines whether or not Nagios will periodically

# check the "freshness" of service results.  Enabling this option

# is useful for ensuring passive checks are received in a timely

# manner.

# Values: 1 = enabled freshness checking, 0 = disable freshness checking

check_service_freshness=1

# SERVICE FRESHNESS CHECK INTERVAL

# This setting determines how often (in seconds) Nagios will

# check the "freshness" of service check results.  If you have

# disabled service freshness checking, this option has no effect.

service_freshness_check_interval=60

# HOST FRESHNESS CHECK OPTION

# This option determines whether or not Nagios will periodically

# check the "freshness" of host results.  Enabling this option

# is useful for ensuring passive checks are received in a timely

# manner.

# Values: 1 = enabled freshness checking, 0 = disable freshness checking

check_host_freshness=0

# HOST FRESHNESS CHECK INTERVAL

# This setting determines how often (in seconds) Nagios will

# check the "freshness" of host check results.  If you have

# disabled host freshness checking, this option has no effect.

host_freshness_check_interval=60

# AGGREGATED STATUS UPDATES

# This option determines whether or not Nagios will 

# aggregate updates of host, service, and program status

# data.  Normally, status data is updated immediately when

# a change occurs.  This can result in high CPU loads if

# you are monitoring a lot of services.  If you want Nagios

# to only refresh status data every few seconds, disable

# this option.

# Values: 1 = enable aggregate updates, 0 = disable aggregate updates

aggregate_status_updates=1

# AGGREGATED STATUS UPDATE INTERVAL

# Combined with the aggregate_status_updates option,

# this option determines the frequency (in seconds!) that

# Nagios will periodically dump program, host, and 

# service status data.  If you are not using aggregated

# status data updates, this option has no effect.

status_update_interval=15

# FLAP DETECTION OPTION

# This option determines whether or not Nagios will try

# and detect hosts and services that are "flapping".  

# Flapping occurs when a host or service changes between

# states too frequently.  When Nagios detects that a 

# host or service is flapping, it will temporarily supress

# notifications for that host/service until it stops

# flapping.  Flap detection is very experimental, so read

# the HTML documentation before enabling this feature!

# Values: 1 = enable flap detection

#         0 = disable flap detection (default)

enable_flap_detection=0

# FLAP DETECTION THRESHOLDS FOR HOSTS AND SERVICES

# Read the HTML documentation on flap detection for

# an explanation of what this option does.  This option

# has no effect if flap detection is disabled.

low_service_flap_threshold=5.0

high_service_flap_threshold=20.0

low_host_flap_threshold=5.0

high_host_flap_threshold=20.0

# DATE FORMAT OPTION

# This option determines how short dates are displayed. Valid options

# include:

#	us		(MM-DD-YYYY HH:MM:SS)

#	euro    	(DD-MM-YYYY HH:MM:SS)

#	iso8601		(YYYY-MM-DD HH:MM:SS)

#	strict-iso8601	(YYYY-MM-DDTHH:MM:SS)

#

date_format=us

# P1.PL FILE LOCATION

# This value determines where the p1.pl perl script (used by the

# embedded Perl interpreter) is located.  If you didn't compile

# Nagios with embedded Perl support, this option has no effect.

p1_file=/usr/nagios/bin/p1.pl

# ILLEGAL OBJECT NAME CHARACTERS

# This option allows you to specify illegal characters that cannot

# be used in host names, service descriptions, or names of other

# object types.

illegal_object_name_chars=`~!$%^&*|'"<>?,()=

# ILLEGAL MACRO OUTPUT CHARACTERS

# This option allows you to specify illegal characters that are

# stripped from macros before being used in notifications, event

# handlers, etc.  This DOES NOT affect macros used in service or

# host check commands.

# The following macros are stripped of the characters you specify:

#	$HOSTOUTPUT$

#	$HOSTPERFDATA$

#	$HOSTACKAUTHOR$

#	$HOSTACKCOMMENT$

#	$SERVICEOUTPUT$

#	$SERVICEPERFDATA$

#	$SERVICEACKAUTHOR$

#	$SERVICEACKCOMMENT$

illegal_macro_output_chars=`~$&|'"<>

# REGULAR EXPRESSION MATCHING

# This option controls whether or not regular expression matching

# takes place in the object config files.  Regular expression

# matching is used to match host, hostgroup, service, and service

# group names/descriptions in some fields of various object types.

# Values: 1 = enable regexp matching, 0 = disable regexp matching

use_regexp_matching=0

# "TRUE" REGULAR EXPRESSION MATCHING

# This option controls whether or not "true" regular expression 

# matching takes place in the object config files.  This option

# only has an effect if regular expression matching is enabled

# (see above).  If this option is DISABLED, regular expression

# matching only occurs if a string contains wildcard characters

# (* and ?).  If the option is ENABLED, regexp matching occurs

# all the time (which can be annoying).

# Values: 1 = enable true matching, 0 = disable true matching

use_true_regexp_matching=0

# ADMINISTRATOR EMAIL ADDRESS

# The email address of the administrator of *this* machine (the one

# doing the monitoring).  Nagios never uses this value itself, but

# you can access this value by using the $ADMINEMAIL$ macro in your

# notification commands.

admin_email=nagios

# ADMINISTRATOR PAGER NUMBER/ADDRESS

# The pager number/address for the administrator of *this* machine.

# Nagios never uses this value itself, but you can access this

# value by using the $ADMINPAGER$ macro in your notification

# commands.

admin_pager=pagenagios

# DAEMON CORE DUMP OPTION

# This option determines whether or not Nagios is allowed to create

# a core dump when it runs as a daemon.  Note that it is generally

# considered bad form to allow this, but it may be useful for

# debugging purposes.

# Values: 1 - Allow core dumps

#         0 - Do not allow core dumps (default)

daemon_dumps_core=0

# EOF (End of file)

----------

## tokoloshe

First of all you should not post config files with comments in it. It is easy to filter them out. Second thing, why do you have all of them disabled?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #cfg_file=/etc/nagios/contactgroups.cfg
> 
> #cfg_file=/etc/nagios/contacts.cfg
> ...

 

----------

## upengan78

because the document I mentioned in my first post did not suggest regarding uncommenting that o I kept it as it is, also sometimes if it is default values I thought even if they are commented , default config would get applied even if they are commented.

Thank you, I will uncomment and see if it helps.

Also sometimes the version of each release would have different and new options in each config file , so I decided to paste actual config file with comments thinking comments would help incase variables or options are new or changed.Last edited by upengan78 on Thu Jan 10, 2008 5:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## upengan78

/etc/init.d/nagios start

Nagios 2.10

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 Ethan Galstad (http://www.nagios.org)

Last Modified: 10-21-2007

License: GPL

Reading configuration data...

Error: Template 'generic-service' specified in service definition could not be not found (config file '/etc/nagios/services.cfg', starting on line 2)

Error: Template 'generic-service' specified in service definition could not be not found (config file '/etc/nagios/services.cfg', starting on line 31)

***> One or more problems was encountered while processing the config files...

     Check your configuration file(s) to ensure that they contain valid

     directives and data defintions.  If you are upgrading from a previous

     version of Nagios, you should be aware that some variables/definitions

     may have been removed or modified in this version.  Make sure to read

     the HTML documentation regarding the config files, as well as the

     'Whats New' section to find out what has changed.

 * Configuration Error. Please fix your configfile

----------

## tokoloshe

Create generic-service in the same way as generic-host is created.

----------

## upengan78

added following in services.cfg

```
define service{

10         use        generic-service

11         name       generic-service

12         hostgroups myhost

13         register   0

14         }
```

ERROR

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/nagios start
> 
> Nagios 2.10
> 
> Copyright (c) 1999-2007 Ethan Galstad (http://www.nagios.org)
> ...

 

----------

## upengan78

added this in commands.cfg

# ssh

158 define command{

159         command_name    check_ssh

160         command_line    $USER1$/check_tcp -H $HOSTADDRESS$ -p 22

161         }

now error is ,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Reading configuration data...
> 
> Running pre-flight check on configuration data...
> ...

 Last edited by upengan78 on Thu Jan 10, 2008 6:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## upengan78

If I comment the nmap ssh lines in services.cfg

then /var/log/messages shows

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 106952 Jan 10 11:48:00 upendra_ots nagios: Nagios 2.10 starting... (PID=9504)
> 
> 106953 Jan 10 11:48:00 upendra_ots nagios: LOG VERSION: 2.0
> ...

 

and 

 *Quote:*   

> nagios start command shows [!!]

 

----------

## tokoloshe

All the problems that you have can be easily solved. Nagios gives you every piece of information that you need. You should first try yourself more than once.

----------

## upengan78

well i AM TRYING THE WAY NAGIOS  SUGGESTED AND THE LINK ON NAGIOS SUGGESTS USING GENTOO wiki document for configuring nagios. I always try myself first and then post errors and what would be the use forums otherwise   :Laughing:  infact I am going to add 2.10 info in Gentoo wiki.

specially when this package comes from Gentoo , I would like to post it here where largest Gentoo community is there

----------

## zigzag2

Hey, im just testing nagios for the first time myself..

I realize there is some time since you posted the problem, but here it comes anyway  :Smile: 

The "howto" on the wiki is misguiding, from what i can see - there is a couple of things u have to do:

 in the /etc/nagios.cfg - revert all /var/log/nagios to /var/nagios

 chown nagios:nagios /var/nagios

this should get you up and running i hope.  :Smile: 

----------

## upengan78

 :Very Happy:  you are right zigzag

 chown nagios:nagios /var/nagios 

this was the actual requirement

----------

